# Where to start...



## Hallogallo (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening all - wondered if I could get some advice...

I've been a barista for 3 years or so and now intend to take the plunge and buy a roaster with a couple of friends; I'd say our budget is around the £500 - £1000 mark with a view to roasting small batches and possibly setting up either a popup cafe or using a friends Piaggio Ape and having a pitch at a local market. Does anyone have a recommendation of where to start in terms of a first roaster? Has anyone started a similar project?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you'll get a load of suggestions varying from a gene, hottop, behmor, quest to maybe something even more serious?

Though, my gene does me fine as my first roaster and I haven't changed it yet in... actually don't know how long.

Hottop is supposed to be a better bet than the gene but i'm sure you can get pretty good results on both.

I'm not sure how much a home roaster would lend itself to larger numbers of batches.


----------

